# δε βλαστημάνε ποτέ τους



## ianis

> Υπάρχουν θρήσκοι άνθρωποι που κατεβάζουν Χριστούς και Παναγίες με τη μεγαλύτερη αφέλεια του κόσμου, κι άλλοι που είναι άθεοι, αλλά δε βλαστημάνε ποτέ *τους*, όπως ήταν ο καημένος ο μπαμπάς.


Γεια σας. Παρακαλώ, αυτό το απόσπασμα είναι από Το Τρίτο Στεφάνι του Κώστα Ταχτσή, και δεν καταλαβαίνω σε τι αναφέρεται "τους".


----------



## Perseas

«Δεν βλαστημάω ποτέ μου» όταν μιλάω για μένα.
«Δεν βλαστημάνε ποτέ τους» όταν μιλάω γι’ αυτούς (εδώ «τους ανθρώπους»).
Η χρήση του αδύνατου τύπου της προσωπικής αντωνυμία μετά το «ποτέ» είναι κάτι που συνηθίζεται για να δώσει έμφαση. Θα μπορούσε απλώς να πει «Δεν βλαστημάνε ποτέ».


----------



## ioanell

Για να δώσω μια προέκταση της εξήγησης του Περσέα, το "τους" μπορείς να το εννοήσεις και ως "δε βλαστημάνε ποτέ (_στη ζωή_) *τους*".


----------



## ianis

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ. Δεν ξέρω γιατί αλλά νόμιζα ότι από άποψη σύνταξης το σωστό σε αυτήν την περίπτωση θα ήταν "δεν τους βλαστημάνε ποτέ" ή "δε βλαστημάνε ποτέ εκείνους". 
Και ότι στην θέση που έχει στο απόσπασμα θα σήμαινε "εκείνων".


----------



## ianis

Perseas said:


> «Δεν βλαστημάω ποτέ μου» όταν μιλάω για μένα.
> «Δεν βλαστημάνε ποτέ τους» όταν μιλάω γι’ αυτούς (εδώ «τους ανθρώπους»).
> Η χρήση του αδύνατου τύπου της προσωπικής αντωνυμία μετά το «ποτέ» είναι κάτι που συνηθίζεται για να δώσει έμφαση. Θα μπορούσε απλώς να πει «Δεν βλαστημάνε ποτέ».


Τους ανθρώπους ή τις θεότητες;


----------



## ianis

Για σύμπτωση ένα κανάλι που παρακολουθώ στο YouTube ανέβασε ένα βίντεο όπου λένε ότι το σωστό στην Ελλάδα είναι να μπαίνει την προσωπική αντωνυμία πρίν από το ρήμα εκτός από την προστακτική.


----------



## ianis

Perseas said:


> «Δεν βλαστημάνε ποτέ τους» όταν μιλάω γι’ αυτούς (εδώ «τους ανθρώπους»).


Νομίζω ότι αναφέρεται στα θεϊκά διότι λίγο μετά αναφέρει ότι ο σύζυγος της, ο μακαρίτης, "κορόιδευε το κάθε τι που 'χε σχέση με το θεό ή την εκκλησία..."


----------



## ioanell

ianis said:


> νόμιζα ότι από άποψη σύνταξης το σωστό σε αυτήν την περίπτωση θα ήταν "δεν τους βλαστημάνε ποτέ" ή "δε βλαστημάνε ποτέ εκείνους".





ianis said:


> Για σύμπτωση ένα κανάλι που παρακολουθώ στο YouTube ανέβασε ένα βίντεο όπου λένε ότι το σωστό στην Ελλάδα είναι να μπαίνει την προσωπική αντωνυμία πρίν από το ρήμα εκτός από την προστακτική.


ianis, στο βίντεο που αναφέρεις η κυρία κάνει αποκλειστικά λόγο για τις προσωπικές αντωνυμίες (στον αδύνατό τους τύπο), οι οποίες είναι και τα αντικείμενα των προτάσεων στα παραδείγματά της, είτε άμεσα αντικείμενα είτε έμμεσα. Στην πρόταση "δε βλαστημάνε ποτέ τους" το "τους" δεν είναι αντικείμενο στο ρήμα "βλαστημάνε". Εδώ το "τους", αν και αδύνατος τύπος της προσωπικής αντωνυμίας, είναι *κτητική αντωνυμία* (βλ. κτητικές αντωνυμίες) μετά το εννοούμενο "ζωή" και ως κτητική αντωνυμία δεν έχει σχέση με το ρήμα αλλά με το "κτήμα" / τη ζωή, δηλ. αυτοί δεν βλαστημάνε ποτέ (στη ζωή / στη διάρκεια της ζωής) τους , όπου το "τους", ως κτητικό αυτού του τύπου, τίθεται μετά από το ουσιαστικό που δηλώνει αυτό που ανήκει σ' αυτούς που δεν βλαστημάνε .



ianis said:


> Τους ανθρώπους ή τις θεότητες;


βλαστημώ: τα θεία, ιερά πρόσωπα ή πράγματα, τη μοίρα μου, την ώρα και τη στιγμή (βλ. και λογιότερο _βλασφημώ_)
βρίζω: ανθρώπους


----------



## Perseas

ianis said:


> Δεν ξέρω γιατί αλλά νόμιζα ότι από άποψη σύνταξης το σωστό σε αυτήν την περίπτωση θα ήταν "δεν *τους* βλαστημάνε ποτέ"


Αυτό είναι διαφορετικό. Εδώ το "τους" είναι αντικείμενο στο "βλαστημάνε".

Αντίθετα, στο αρχικό παράδειγμα το "τους" συνοδεύει το "ποτέ" ("ποτέ τους") και αναφέρεται στο υποκείμενο "οι άλλοι που δεν βλαστημάνε".

Ομοίως, οι παρακάτω προτάσεις είναι διαφορετικές:
Αυτοί δε βλαστημάνε ποτέ τους. (Το "τους" συνοδεύει το "ποτέ" και είναι "Αυτοί")
Αυτοί δεν τους βλαστημάνε ποτέ. (Το "τους" είναι το αντικείμενο του ρήματος).

Όπως έγραψε ο @ioanell, μπορείς να το θυμάσαι κι έτσι:
Ποτέ μου= (Εγώ) ποτέ στη ζωή μου
Ποτέ σου = (Εσύ) ποτέ στη ζωή σου
...
Ποτέ τους = (Αυτοί/αυτές) ποτέ στη ζωή τους


----------



## ianis

ioanell said:


> ianis, στο βίντεο που αναφέρεις η κυρία κάνει αποκλειστικά λόγο για τις προσωπικές αντωνυμίες (στον αδύνατό τους τύπο), οι οποίες είναι και τα αντικείμενα των προτάσεων στα παραδείγματά της, είτε άμεσα αντικείμενα είτε έμμεσα. Στην πρόταση "δε βλαστημάνε ποτέ τους" το "τους" δεν είναι αντικείμενο στο ρήμα "βλαστημάνε". Εδώ το "τους", αν και αδύνατος τύπος της προσωπικής αντωνυμίας, είναι *κτητική αντωνυμία* (βλ. κτητικές αντωνυμίες) μετά το εννοούμενο "ζωή" και ως κτητική αντωνυμία δεν έχει σχέση με το ρήμα αλλά με το "κτήμα" / τη ζωή, δηλ. αυτοί δεν βλαστημάνε ποτέ (στη ζωή / στη διάρκεια της ζωής) τους , όπου το "τους", ως κτητικό αυτού του τύπου, τίθεται μετά από το ουσιαστικό που δηλώνει αυτό που ανήκει σ' αυτούς που δεν βλαστημάνε .
> 
> 
> βλαστημώ: τα θεία, ιερά πρόσωπα ή πράγματα, τη μοίρα μου, την ώρα και τη στιγμή (βλ. και λογιότερο _βλασφημώ_)
> βρίζω: ανθρώπους


Σε ευχαριστώ, αυτό εννόησα όταν ανέφερα ότι σε αυτήν τη θέση πρέπει να σημαίνει εκείνων, μόνο δεν θυμήθηκα πως ονομάζονται αυτές οι αντωνυμίες.


----------

